

Google Ups Ante with 1000 Patents from IBM  - btrain
http://www.pcworld.com/article/236999/google_ups_ante_with_1000_patents_from_ibm.html

======
MaxPresman
Interesting how Google tried to downplay the "patent battle" and purchased so
many patents on the next day. Just amusing, I guess.

